# Looking for Tahoe Advice please



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I cannot speak much about another option on the Northshore, but Northstar for a day would be fine. Ride the backside. Alpine and Squaw can keep many entertained for a number of days.

As for the south shore, Ride heavenly for a day or two, spend a day at Sierra At Tahoe, and at least two days at Kirkwood. I'm all about checking-out Variety, but you may be spreading yourself thin trying to hit 6 mountains in 8 days. You may be just as well-off getting an Epic and riding Kirkwood, Heavenly, and Northstar.....all on the same Pass.....Or Squaw, Alpine, and Sierra at Tahoe (all on the Same Pass)

Also, you're looking at quite a lot of driving To and from between the south shore and the north shore or even Kirkwood. (Though I always endorse going to Kirkwood.)


----------



## kctahoe (Nov 14, 2010)

If it was me i would probley spend two days at squaw and a day at alpine since your looking for more advanced terrain, squaw is huge so you shouldn't get bored. Northstar is nice, but even their black runs seem more crusier type runs, at least to me anywaysThen if you have a time share you might as well ride heavenly since its walking distance to the gondola. 

While your in south lake you could spend two days each at heavenly, sierra and kirkwood and i don't think you would be disappointed coming from New England.

Its too bad you didn't post this sooner, you could have got the tahoe local pass and rode northstar (even tho not the best terrain) heavenly and kirkwood for about $430, and would have more than paid for it self.


----------



## SoItGoes13 (Jan 6, 2009)

We are getting a hotel for the first 3 days so we won't be driving up from Heavenly. From the sounds of it we should just skip Northstar? 

Prob spend 2 days at Heavenly, 2 at Kirkwood and One at Sierra.

We are renting a car, think we'll need snow chains?


----------



## Alkasquawlik (Jul 13, 2010)

Squaw, Northstar, Alpine/Sugar Bowl for the three resorts on the North Shore.

It's smart to carry chains, Tahoe is known for freak, late season dumps in March/April so it's much better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

For 3 days on the North Shore, you'll get all you need at Squawllywood and Alpine. 

For your South Shore experience, I think 2, 2, 1 works well. I think that'll be ur best bet to get a sense of all the mountains have to offer. Heavenly can be real fun, or get real boring real quick. Definitely Spend some time over in Killebrew and Mott Canyon. I've never been to Sierra, but I've heard good things. Kirkwood; I just keep going back!


----------



## SoItGoes13 (Jan 6, 2009)

Alkasquawlik said:


> Tahoe is known for freak, late season dumps in March/April so it's much better to be safe than sorry.



That's what I'm hoping for!

Anyone here done any of the sidecountry in the area? Munchkins at Alpine? Huckleberry Gates at Sierra? would love to get some more info on that!


----------



## tarnelope (Jun 22, 2012)

Kirkwood!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

Squaw and Alpine for serious stuff. Skip Northstar...it is a mall next a pedestrian ski resort. It is very much like Vermont mountain, with trails carved through trees, whereas Squaw doesn't even have designated "blue" or "black" trails...they just mark the lifts. Hell, Squaw doesn't even have many "trails." It's all bowls, chutes, and wide open fun. Backside of Alpine is great fun for steeps. Big, wide open bowls on the front side.

Do Alpine and Squaw first...you'll be convinced you've kicked ass. Then make the time to get down to Kirkwood. You won't be able to do it all in a day, but go for it. Do the #4 chair to the wave. Do the chutes if you have the balls. Sentinel Bowl has some great steep glades. Even the greens are fun as hell if you need a brief break. 

If you can't make it to Kirkwood, I'd recommend Sugarbowl as your third choice. Chutes, steeps, and a drive through the Donner Pass for history. Don't bother with Northstar unless you're trying to impress a fiancé or something. It's all hype, very expensive, but nothing will challenge you. Other than your credit card bill.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

I have to add...I'm a sucker for Homewood and Mt. Rose. Both are North Lake. Homewood is in Tahoe City, super convenient to Alpine and Squaw. It's a "mellow" mountain, but it only has two green trails, and has the infamous "Quail Face" 55 Chute (degrees), which is a lot of fun. It's got a lot of glades, and lost the best views you'll ever see. 

Mt. Rose is on the drive in from Reno. They also have seriously steep chutes down the face. Both Rose and Homewood offer 2-1 lift tix midweek. They both are relatively quiet but have a super-cool vibe.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

vbvbvbvbv





soitgoes13 said:


> i did a search and read through a lot of the previous posts on trips to tahoe but seemed a lot of the people who were asking were either not advanced riders, more into park or only going to one or two mtns so i'm looking for something different. We are all advanced riders- i want bowls, steeps, trees and the kind of stuff i can't get back here in new england- not really interested in park or groomers!
> 
> My friends and i are going to tahoe for 8-9 days the first week of april, gonna spend the first 3 days on the north side of the lake and the rest of the trip on the south side (using a timeshare at heavenly)
> 
> ...


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

SoItGoes13 said:


> Missed the deadline for the Tahoe six pack  so any advice on how to get discount on tickets is also appreciated. Thanks!


I think you maybe able to take advantage of this. 

SKI FREE® Free Lift Ticket with Shell Fuel Purchase

Pass holder can get discount buddy tickets. I can help if I am around.

You will like Squaw if you like steep. There is always a show on powder day. This is marked as blue. The new owner has started marking trails.

Kangaroo Kicker and slow mo POW turns - Nov. 28, 2010 on Vimeo


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

Surfinsnow beat me to it again! :bowdown:

Squaw will keep you plenty busy.
Alpine is smaller, but has a lot to offer for the advanced rider.
If you're advanced, don't bother with Northstar.
Mt. Rose is an underrated gem. All my old-man skier friends like the chutes there.
In my experience, Sugar Bowl is overrun with ski/snowboard team kids. But if you're an advanced rider, maybe you can find some good runs away from them.
For south lake, Kirkwood.
Sierra is fun but kind of small and you might get bored fast if you're advanced and don't like park.
Several of these resorts have an open gate policy, so check that out if you do that kind of thing.

Have fun!


----------



## Kauila (Jan 7, 2011)

kctahoe said:


> ts too bad you didn't post this sooner, you could have got the tahoe local pass and rode northstar (even tho not the best terrain) heavenly and kirkwood for about $430, and would have more than paid for it self.


I can't guarantee this, but I recall that last season, by that late a date (first week in April), Northstar was offering a deal where you could buy a pass at the early-bird rate for the next season and use it through the current spring season. So if you're planning on hitting those resorts, it might pay off, even if you're there for a week. And you can return next year and use it again


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

You're asking where to go in tahoe?

You want steeps, chutes, bowls, trees & cliffs?

I've never been more north than mammoth/june in California -

But I can tell you that you want Kirkwood, Squaw and Alpine.


----------



## SoItGoes13 (Jan 6, 2009)

hellside said:


> Pass holder can get discount buddy tickets. I can help if I am around.


Offer is much appreciated!
bought the snowbomb platinum card for cheap and will be taking advantage of the fact that's it's college week out there then, also I'm an instructor so I often get a discount on tickets from this as well.


*Our itinerary is all set now:
*
Sunday 3/31: Squaw

Mon 4/1: Alpine

Tues 4/2: Heavenly

Wed 4/3: Heavenly

Thurs 4/4: Sierra

Fri 4/5: Kirkwood

Sat 4/5: Kirkwood


Still looking to hear where the best lines are at all these places, but of course I understand the locals aren't gonna want to share all their secrets! (that's ok) but any advice is awesome. Been hearing about Munchkins and Huckleberry Gates but don't know much about where to go on any of these mtns.


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

I see you're from Mass. I lived back there for a few years in Milton, my dad's from Dochester. I also have a friend who used to live there as well. Not sure if you've been out here before, but it's really warm compared to the East! We laugh at others who have tons of cloths on! we're the ones in short sleeves.
Anyways, back to the resorts you're going to visit. I've had passes to 4 out of the 5 resorts listed with Squaw bieing to only pass I've never had, so expensive! By the way I think you're going at great time, last couple of years, we've had some great last season storms! Plus, if we don't get any storms, the snow should be like spring corn snow! Soft and easy to throw around, Just make sure you have the right wax for the temp! Hey, I'll send you a PM on where to go! Just give me a day to write it up, like a dummy guide for secret stash! haha...


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

RichnNorcal said:


> I see you're from Mass. I lived back there for a few years in Milton, my dad's from Dochester. I also have a friend who used to live there as well. Not sure if you've been out here before, but it's really warm compared to the East! We laugh at others who have tons of cloths on! we're the ones in short sleeves.
> Anyways, back to the resorts you're going to visit. I've had passes to 4 out of the 5 resorts listed with Squaw bieing to only pass I've never had, so expensive! By the way I think you're going at great time, last couple of years, we've had some great last season storms! Plus, if we don't get any storms, the snow should be like spring corn snow! Soft and easy to throw around, Just make sure you have the right wax for the temp! Hey, I'll send you a PM on where to go! Just give me a day to write it up, like a dummy guide for secret stash! haha...


I'm from Connecticut...it was -4 when we arrived at Mt. Snow last Sunday! That's what I love about Tahoe. On many of my trips there I've ridden in just a hoodie and t-shirt. And the sky is either blue or dumping snow. On our last trip, it snowed for four days non-stop. Dumped about 4-5 feet of snow. Us easterners don't know how to deal with that shit! But man, it was fun. 

The funniest thing is, I grew up surfing in Florida. Florida surfers were considered kooks out west (except, Kelly Slater is an old friend and an East Coast surfer who did okay). Anyway, when I first went to Tahoe about eight years ago, I thought it would be a similar vibe. We went in January, and there wasn't much snow yet. They just had a small snow storm, only about 6". We were amazed that the mountains were empty. Hardly anyone out...the locals kept apologizing to us for the horrible conditions. Are you kidding?! Horrible? We had fresh powder! Then they'd find out we ride Vermont. Many said that we were the real hard core...they're all used to perfect conditions, but us Vermont riders are warriors because we can ride _anything_. True dat. :laugh:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

SoItGoes13 said:


> Offer is much appreciated!
> bought the snowbomb platinum card for cheap and will be taking advantage of the fact that's it's college week out there then, also I'm an instructor so I often get a discount on tickets from this as well.
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't waste your time with two days at Heavenly. Heavenly sucks. You should go once, just to take pretty pictures, but you'll get bored pretty quick. Take the ride up to Homewood...it's small, but incredibly beautiful, quiet, and they have some awesome glades and the 55 (degree) bowl. Or try the chutes at Mt. Rose. But Heavenly...meh. Tourist mania.


----------



## SoItGoes13 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hey thanks RichnNorcal! that's awesome! I'll be looking forward to it.

I planned the trip that time of year because it's when mtns around here start getting bare and i always hear about the big storms out there! I can't wait to be riding pow in a tank top haha. I take a trip somewhere out west every year so powder doesn't scare me, I'm going through withdrawals right now. Even if it is just soft spring snow that is always fun 


We are only doing two days at Heavenly cus we are staying in a timeshare on the Mountain from monday night on so it's a lot less driving to do two days there!


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> I wouldn't waste your time with two days at Heavenly. Heavenly sucks. You should go once, just to take pretty pictures, but you'll get bored pretty quick. Take the ride up to Homewood...it's small, but incredibly beautiful, quiet, and they have some awesome glades and the 55 (degree) bowl. Or try the chutes at Mt. Rose. But Heavenly...meh. Tourist mania.


I tend to agree with the above quote, If you're set on staying at Heavenly. I would do one day on the California side, then the other on the Nevada side. Just because it sucks trying to go from one to the other, especially for boarding. This mountain is made for skiers, too many flat/uphill traverses. I recal the Nevada has a couple of double black runs, Mott's & Killibrew Canyon. It's super steep! I could also tell you about the "Fire break" run, it'll take you all from the top, down to the casinos. Totally out of bounds, but fun when there's lots of fresh snow! Just don't get caught! I see you're going to Sierra for the day, glad to see you're going on a week day! Weekends are nuts there. Kirkwood should be fine for Fri & Sat, since its really in a remote location! Tucked away all by it self. Can't say that for Sierra! Since, it's first resort heading up the mountainl from the valley & Bay area. lines are very long on the weekends. Homewood on the other hand is never crowded, its off the beaten path. That is why I love this place. It's on the west shore of Lake Tahoe, storm clouds just hover over it and dump big! I think you have great itenary, looks like you'll be doing a lot of riding for 7 days! Save your legs/energy for Kirkwood!


----------



## RichnNorcal (Dec 5, 2011)

surfinsnow said:


> I'm from Connecticut...it was -4 when we arrived at Mt. Snow last Sunday! That's what I love about Tahoe. On many of my trips there I've ridden in just a hoodie and t-shirt. And the sky is either blue or dumping snow. On our last trip, it snowed for four days non-stop. Dumped about 4-5 feet of snow. Us easterners don't know how to deal with that shit! But man, it was fun.
> 
> The funniest thing is, I grew up surfing in Florida. Florida surfers were considered kooks out west (except, Kelly Slater is an old friend and an East Coast surfer who did okay). Anyway, when I first went to Tahoe about eight years ago, I thought it would be a similar vibe. We went in January, and there wasn't much snow yet. They just had a small snow storm, only about 6". We were amazed that the mountains were empty. Hardly anyone out...the locals kept apologizing to us for the horrible conditions. Are you kidding?! Horrible? We had fresh powder! Then they'd find out we ride Vermont. Many said that we were the real hard core...they're all used to perfect conditions, but us Vermont riders are warriors because we can ride _anything_. True dat. :laugh:


Too funny, I also moved from back east to So Cal and learned to Surf in the OC. Most of the time at Newport or Huntington Beach. I learned to surf on a single fin, but I did get to surf Mexico, Bali & Australia, courtesy of the United States Navy. I've never surfed in Florida, closest I got was Virginia Beach, since I was there for a Navy school. Never forgot how the line-up was zoo'd out at Jetty. My friend in Navy was surfer from Galveston, TX, said he also knew Slates and that Surfers from TX get not respect, LOL. By the way he really wanted to kill peps in the line-up, for cutting him off or mad dogging him! You VT guys are definitely hard core. Seems like if you're a Pro from VT., move to Mammoth mountain, like Danny K, Kelly, etc, etc. By the way I don't live near the Ocean anymore and its 2hrs Santa Cruz, so that's why I surf the snow with my Hovercraft. and wakeboard during the summer. Wake hurts more when you eat it! Nothing like going from 22 mph to 0 in a blink of an eye...


----------



## cocolulu (Jan 21, 2011)

RichnNorcal said:


> I tend to agree with the above quote, If you're set on staying at Heavenly. I would do one day on the California side, then the other on the Nevada side. Just because it sucks trying to go from one to the other, especially for boarding. This mountain is made for skiers, too many flat/uphill traverses. I recal the Nevada has a couple of double black runs, Mott's & Killibrew Canyon. It's super steep! I could also tell you about the "Fire break" run, it'll take you all from the top, down to the casinos. Totally out of bounds, but fun when there's lots of fresh snow! Just don't get caught! I see you're going to Sierra for the day, glad to see you're going on a week day! Weekends are nuts there. Kirkwood should be fine for Fri & Sat, since its really in a remote location! Tucked away all by it self. Can't say that for Sierra! Since, it's first resort heading up the mountainl from the valley & Bay area. lines are very long on the weekends. Homewood on the other hand is never crowded, its off the beaten path. That is why I love this place. It's on the west shore of Lake Tahoe, storm clouds just hover over it and dump big! I think you have great itenary, looks like you'll be doing a lot of riding for 7 days! Save your legs/energy for Kirkwood!


Yeah, I agree. I think Heavenly isn't so bad though, as long as you're not trying to go back and forth between CA and NV. If you focus on a few runs, it's quite fun, and the views are killer.

What's great are all the tree runs! They have all these sparse tree fields that are fun to ride though, especially after a half decent snow storm.

Just *really* avoid the cat-tracks. Take a shuttle to get around if you have to.


----------



## SoItGoes13 (Jan 6, 2009)

RichnNorcal said:


> Wake hurts more when you eat it! Nothing like going from 22 mph to 0 in a blink of an eye...


I've been messed up surfing- this summer my board shot up and whacked me in the chin, had a huge bruise for weeks and was lucky it didn't knock out any teeth!- but never as bad as anything I've done wakeboarding. I've scorpioned a few times from falling trying new tricks for comps and now I wear my helmet even when i'm not competing! OUCH!

Still, I agree with you guys about coming from the east coast and going west, we are so used to crappy conditions we think anything is an improvement! My friends from UT and CO will only ride when its perfect and bluebird, they're way too picky. If it's not covered in ice or sleeting then its an awesome day for me :thumbsup:

Oh, and still waiting on that write up of the secret stashes Rich!


----------



## SnowBored (Jan 30, 2013)

Alpine & Northstar for sure, but have you checked out Homewood? That would be my reco for a third. Here's a copy/paste from their website: 

"Homewood Mountain Resort owns over 1,260 acres of the best skiing and snowboarding terrain in the Lake Tahoe region. With a base elevation of 6,230 ft and a summit elevation of 7,880 ft (a 1,650 vertical feet elevation gain) Homewood’s 8 Lifts and 64 runs create surreal views and excellent adventures. From groomed boulevards to hidden powder stashes, Homewood has it all. Ellis Peak shelters the entire mountain from the high-ridge winds, making the term "wind hold" almost unheard of at Homewood. The resort features 15% beginner terrain, 50% intermediate terrain, 35% advanced terrain, 2 terrain parks and a run 2 miles long called "Rainbow Ridge." Homewood receives an average snowfall of around 450 inches per season, and a whopping 300 days of sunshine per year, leading SKI Magazine to rank Homewood amongst the Top 10 resorts in California and Nevada in 2012." 

Really Rainbow Ridge and Ellis Peak would be the challenging areas, but that 35% they mention for advanced riders seems about right. I'd consider myself to be intermediate, and i chapped my a$$ on Rainbow and Ellis, one day I'll master those two. But something about the views of the lake while I'm boarding make the experience way more fun. 

Reward yourself for reading this long reply haha - I use this website for Buy 1 Get 1 Free weekday tix when my wife and I go: https://secure.skiforfree.com/HomewoodMountainResort20122013&Tickets and I've always used the code "HW2" always works.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

SnowBored said:


> Reward yourself for reading this long reply haha - I use this website for Buy 1 Get 1 Free weekday tix when my wife and I go: https://secure.skiforfree.com/HomewoodMountainResort20122013&Tickets and I've always used the code "HW2" always works.


I CALL BS!!! How does HW2 work? What does it produce for the buyer, besides promo data for the site? Mammoth Tix aren't available. Grumble


----------



## SnowBored (Jan 30, 2013)

neednsnow said:


> I CALL BS!!! How does HW2 work? What does it produce for the buyer, besides promo data for the site? Mammoth Tix aren't available. Grumble


They run out of Mammoth tickets a lot. Looks like they must keep a short supply. I called and asked about the code awhile back, guess the prices shown on the website are the already-discounted rates, but you have to have the code in order to check out - kinda like a key word or something.


----------

